# My dog got attacked by another dog yesterday



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Another dog launched an attack on my dog yesterday as we were walking down the lane to go to the park! It just ran out from one of the houses and attacked - no warning or anything - and started going for my dogs neck! Tai wasn't hurt, though she lost a chunk of fur, but needless to say our walk to the park ended suddenly and I was very, very upset.

We've reported the incident to the police who will give the dogs owners (we know which house the dog belongs to) a warning unless their dog has been reported before in which case it will go to prosecution.

But HOW can someone be so stupid as to let a dog that is agressive towards other dogs end up loose like that! Loads of people (including kids and elderly people not to mention some of the elderly dogs) walk their dogs down that lane to go to the park and this horrible dog was attacking us on the road so we couldn't get passed to get to the park! It had obviously decided the whole stretch of road near it's house was it's territory and no other dogs were getting passed! This was a public path HOW can they let their dog stop people walking along a PUBLIC path!

Tai didn't even try to retaliate against the horrible thing!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Similar thing happened to our dog November before last. Other half had taken Lady with him to the park (on lead) when this staffordshire bull terrier started going for him, unprovoked. Lady put her hackles up and the staffy and bullmastiff started attacking her. The owner had them both off lead, and her response to my other half was 'in future get a dog that will stand up for itself'. Lady's neck was ripped open and she required an operation that night. The wound broke down due to the bacteria in the dogs mouth and so she required another surgery. We were told if that didn't hold it would be kinder to put her to sleep. Luckily it worked and she's still with us.

It still angers me how irresponsible some people are. Some people shouldn't be allowed animals imho, and i'm very sorry you had to go through this. Glad your dog didn't come off too worse for wear and I hope it doesn't effect her long term. Our dog is now terrified of other dogs and is a nervous wreck whenever she see's another dog. We've tried all kinds of socialisation but the scars just run too deep.


----------



## lukeayers1983 (Apr 28, 2009)

i recomend you contact your local dog wardan,they will do more than the police,they always seem to be very helpful when every we have had problems with stray / vicious dogs in our area


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

When i was about 10 i was walking my old dog which was a labrador cross.

Well this german shepherd guard dog had escaped, it wasnt kept as a pet, the pikey family kept it as a guard dog, prob to protect their stolen goods.

Well this dog went for me, and not my dog luckily my dog was over protective of me otherwise id have several scars.

My dog had cuts all over him for the protecting of me and i got rescued by a lady who heard the screaming who basically pulled me into her garden.

We reported the dog to the police who did nothing, the dog later that day went and attacked a small child.

The people carried on owning that dog for several years after too even though the mother of the child tried to prosecute the police told her it was a 'waste of time'


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sadly not every dog owner is responsible or cares!

Over 30 years ago we had a large cross labrador in our street years ago and it's owners just let it roam. It attacked every dog that walked down the street, including mine, so I reported it to the police.

Have to say the police came around and looked at my dogs stitches and then went and gave the woners a warning that if it happened again it would go to prosecution and the dog could be put down. Then they realised what they were doing and kept it in. 

Some people are just too lazy to own dogs! :devil:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

SilverSteno said:


> It just ran out from one of the houses and attacked -
> 
> But HOW can someone be so stupid as to let a dog that is agressive towards other dogs end up loose like that! Loads of people (including kids and elderly people not to mention some of the elderly dogs) walk their dogs down that lane to go to the park and this horrible dog was attacking us on the road so we couldn't get passed to get to the park! It had obviously decided the whole stretch of road near it's house was it's territory and no other dogs were getting passed! This was a public path HOW can they let their dog stop people walking along a PUBLIC path!


 
did you go back to the house and inform the owners?
So far you've decided that they let it happen (or that's how it reads). If my front door was open and somebody was wlking a dog my two would be straight out. I live alone so it's easy to make sure the door isn't open but when people have been round they've not shut the door properly and it's blown open. If the dogs had spotted it before then the same thing could have happened and i wouldn't have 'let' it happen.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Meko said:


> did you go back to the house and inform the owners?
> So far you've decided that they let it happen (or that's how it reads). If my front door was open and somebody was wlking a dog my two would be straight out. I live alone so it's easy to make sure the door isn't open but when people have been round they've not shut the door properly and it's blown open. If the dogs had spotted it before then the same thing could have happened and i wouldn't have 'let' it happen.


The owners weren't in at the time.


----------



## royalpythonlover (Jan 29, 2007)

That's awful hon but I'm glad that Tia wasnt hurt.

Something similar happened to us only a couple of days ago, but it wasnt our dog that was attacked it was us. We were on the bike and as we rode up to a junction a dog ran straight across the road barking and going at us.

We just rode off, but we were both miffed as to why someone who owned a dog would not have it on a lead knowing that it would run across a road at a bike, which if something had been coming the other way would of killed it without a doubt, the owner obviously knew it would do it, because he shouted no before it even moved, as soon as he saw us. 

Totally irresponsible ownership!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Iv had a staffy run at my dog and grab her neck. Luckily my dog stood still and eventually he let go. We reported the owners to the police and when we got home one night they chucked a can of paint over our garden wall. The dog has since been taken off them and destroyed as it attacked a further 2 dogs and even a child.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

Theres a woman near us with two german shepherds~lovely looking dogs ,but really aggressive towards other dogs..She cant handle them and they are forever slipping their collars and attacking other dogs(mine included~luckily Lily is off a similar size so didnt suffer any major injuries) .They really messed up a jack russell recently and the owner has ben told she can only take them out if shes with someone who can handle them ..so they are cooped up in her yard barking constantly .The council are now trying to sort out the noise problem .Why do peopel take on dogs when they blatantly arent suitable for their needs or they cant be arsed walking them and leave them out to randomly attack passers by? 
I would personally write them a note ,post it ,telling them what happened and say if nothing is done soon you will report the prob .


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

y'know its strange, when i used to take my little collie cross out, she never got attacked, people always used to grab their dogs when they saw her. Yet when i was out with my Great Dane, he got attacked all the time. He was usually very good, just bouncing about thinking they were playing, the only dogs he fought back was a staffie and a GSD. the GSD owner told me i needed to control my dog! mine was on the lead and his came fleeing at Blue. 
I swear some people shouldnt have a goldfish nevermind a potentially deadly animal like a dog.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Up until 1999 i was still aware of a woman letting her dog walk unsupervised around the local neighbourhood. This dog had been doing it for years. However the last i recall the dog was nearly completely blind and completley deaf with three major roads travelling through the village!!
Some people just dont get it and arent really that fussed. I freak out if my dog runs out the back garden while i'm fetching in the bins and plays in the front. So to think of her wandering the streets scares my pooless.
Marina


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

A Staff attacked my 7 year old rottie not long ago the stupid owner left the gate open even though there knew that there dog is aggressive.


----------



## Daniel1 (Apr 13, 2009)

My dog has been attacked on several occasions by loose/wandering dogs:devil:, funny thing is if I let my dog out like that I would have the police at my door because my dog is a Bull Terrier and they have a bad reputation, which is a shame because mine is well behaved, but sometimes a bit stubborn. Alot of people would cross the road if they saw my dog or say is he viscous:bash:.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Up until 1999 i was still aware of a woman letting her dog walk unsupervised around the local neighbourhood. This dog had been doing it for years. However the last i recall the dog was nearly completely blind and completley deaf with three major roads travelling through the village!!
> Some people just dont get it and arent really that fussed. I freak out if my dog runs out the back garden while i'm fetching in the bins and plays in the front. So to think of her wandering the streets scares my pooless.
> Marina


I saw a dog wandering the other day, looked like it had mange so i kept my dog well away from it!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

a year or so back, we had a dog walk in to our house!! (we leave door open i the summer.. to let air in!) that was very random.


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Glad to hear Tias okay. 

My dog, labrador cross and daft as a brush (fits in well!) actually got attacked by 3 cats! No don't laugh, poor thing! ) My husband walked him up to the school to collect the kids, and i think they must have been lying in wait for him, as they all jumped on him as they passed their house!

He was quite badly cut. I don't expect he knew what had hit him as he lives and sleeps with our cats quite happily


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

suey said:


> Glad to hear Tias okay.
> 
> My dog, labrador cross and daft as a brush (fits in well!) actually got attacked by 3 cats! No don't laugh, poor thing! ) My husband walked him up to the school to collect the kids, and i think they must have been lying in wait for him, as they all jumped on him as they passed their house!
> 
> He was quite badly cut. I don't expect he knew what had hit him as he lives and sleeps with our cats quite happily



my ginger boi (named ginger) attacks dogs when they go past..
he especially loves the newfonland lol.. very funny indeed.. the dog is HUGEEEEE he just hisses and if it came closer he would strike. but he wouldnt ever do damge.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Aww i wouldnt say it was the dogs fault after all its how we as humans raise the dogs.

But yea seems to happen a lot with owners who cant be arsed with the dog they just let it roam free, contact your dog wardens as wel if this hasnt been suggested i just havent go the time to read the whole thread


----------

